# For Ruddedogg



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

I need a recipe for Pizza Dough. I cannot seem to get my Dough "Workable Enough" to make a thin crust. Do you have a recipe or two?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Pizza dough.....*

Certainly.....Here ya go.....


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks RuddeDogg, will be making some this weekend and will let you know how it was.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

IF you want a crispy crust and don't have a pizza stone, you can also bake the crust in the oven for a couple of minutes with no sauce or toppings on it. Let it cool down on a cooling rack until it's easy to touch, then add the sauce and toppings. It's imperative that you put it on a cooling rack, otherwise the bottom will get all mushy from the moisture trapped beneath it.

Have fun with experimenting.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Reelbehind*

This one works.... I worked in a pizzaria too long and we hand tossed the pies... This one is pretty close.. Must try the cheese variation.....


1 cup warm water (105 to 115 degrees F) 
1 (1/4-ounce) envelope active dry yeast 
1 teaspoon honey 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
3 cups unbleached all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
Yellow cornmeal, for sprinkling the baking sheet

In a large bowl, combine the water, yeast, honey, and 1 tablespoon of the olive oil, stirring to combine. Let sit until the mixture is foamy, about 5 minutes. 
Add 1 1/2 cups of the flour and the salt, mixing by hand until it is all incorporated and the mixture is smooth. Continue adding the flour, 1/4 cup at a time, working the dough after each addition, until the dough is smooth but still slightly sticky. You might not need all of the flour. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface and knead until the dough is smooth but still slightly tacky, 3 to 5 minutes. 

Oil a large mixing bowl with remaining olive oil. Place the dough in the bowl, turning to coat with the oil. Cover with plastic wrap and set in a warm place, free from drafts until doubled in size, about 1 1/2 hours. 

Variations: 

Parmesan Pizza Dough: 
Substitute 2 3/4 cups unbleached all-purpose flour and 1/2 cup finely grated Parmesan cheese for 3 cups unbleached all-purpose flour. Use a pinch of salt instead of 1 teaspoon. Proceed as directed above. 

Oregano Pizza Dough: 
Stir 2 tablespoons chopped fresh oregano in with the flour and proceed as directed above.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

VICIII's dough recipe is the same one I use. I have noticed that after it rises that if you keep the dough in the fridge for a couple of days it develops much more flavor.

Also, instead of a pizza stone the sheet metal pans with small holes all through the bottom work well too, the crust stays crisp on bottom.

I have been through two pizza stones- they keep breaking on me while in the oven- I cook my pizzas at 450 to 500. One stone broke while the pizza was cooking and the other broke after I had turned the oven off. I try to keep them clean and keep stuff from falling off the pizza and onto the stone. Any ideas on why this is happening?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*I have had some break when I ...*

have had some break when I put a heavey pizza with all the junk on it on to a hot stone.. Maybe it is a temp thing. Hot stone with cool pizza. I have had some thick stones break... I got one from Pampered Chef while it is small and round it has not broken. I don't think it works as well but seems to be just ok. I am looking for a thick square one again.. Anyone have better luck with stones?
Putting pizza dough in fridge... I put it in right after mixing and do not let it rise till I take it out and let it get to room temp just before use. Seems to work well. It does have better taste. I like to put little bit of olive oil on the top of the dough after it is thrown and before sauce. Gives it that authenic flavor...


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm heading to Home Depot today to look for a big unglazed ceramic tile. I have heard that they work just as good as pizza stones and only cost a couple of bucks, vs. 18 bucks for a pizza stone. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*thanks*

I want to know if they work.
Any problems with the heat and chemicals??:--|


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

oh yeah, I forgot to say to poke holes in the air bubbles in the crust when you pull it from the oven. This will allow the moisture inside to escape and keep the crust crispy. I'm too lazy today to cook and clean. I'm going to just order some.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

VICIII, I had heard about the unglazed tile thing on Good Eats, and a couple of other websites too. I have gone to Home Depot, Lowes, and called several tile stores and no one stocks unglazed ceramic or quarry tile. They can special order it but the biggest size was 8 inch squares and I would have to order a whole box, which defeats my purpose of being cheap So I guess I'll shell out another 20 bucks for a pizza stone and be really careful with it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Try a stone*

quarry. They my have something you can use as a pizza stone.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Good Eats*

I like that show.. I will keep my eye open as well for a cheap stone. Got to love good eats.


----------

